# Harry's Holiday!



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Great pics ! Very nice landscape. Love to see the adventures of Harry ! Hope Tilly starts to feel better. Sending healing thoughts and prayers from Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am pea green with envy!!! Love photos. Hope Tilly is healing up.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like Harry had a very scenic and fun holiday!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful...Harry is one happy boy. I hope Tilly is healing well.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

wow those are lovely. such a beautiful location- and pup : ) 

hope tilly heals up quickly so she can join in on the fun!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Awwwwww!! Harry is so handsome!! Looks like he had a great time! I'm sending gentle hugs and kisses to Tilly and hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tilly is getting about much better, the bandages are off and we are on constant alert to stop her licking, she is very good though. Thanks for the comments, it is SUCH a lovely part of the country that I hadnt really explored before!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Man I would smile like Harry with a walk like that! Beautiful scenery! If I ever get back to the UK, I am going to have to find a rent-a-dog for some hiking!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Mine are available, free of charge, for any type of walking/hiking/rambling/exploring. They will show you their most favorite mud puddles and maure piles along the way.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

poor Tilly missing out on a holiday, but great to see Harry enjoying himself though. You weren't too far from me n Tom down at Chatsworth and it is beautiful all around there.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Poor Tilly missing out on her hols - give her a big hug from me and my 2, looks like Handsome Harry enjoyed himself as usual,


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Tilly not being able to go on Holiday but I know her grand parent took real good care of her. Love seeing all the pictures of Harry having fun on holiday with his Mum. Love that fourth picture of him.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He's such a happy boy!! Love him! 

Hugs to Tilly!!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

What beautiful scenery for a walk. Harry was having a great time. I can see his wonderful spirit through the pictures (I think he was a golden in a former life ). I'm sorry Tilly didn't get to enjoy it too but I bet "the grandparents" gave her lots of love. We have to get back to the UK one of these years. Went there on our honeymoon and walked the Yorkshire dales and Lake district among other places. Loved it!


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

WOW! Those pictures are absolutely gorgeous!! Hope Tilly gets well soon!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh no poor Tilly missing out. I feel real disappointed for her. Your parents are absolute gems to drive down for her? Anyway, looks like Harry managed to have a fab time without her! Bet he missed her all the same?
Those are lovely photos and yes, a very scenic part of the country. Have just got back from northumberland, by the way. It was lovely and we did visit Warkworth quite a few times as we were so close to it. I thought about you and your Nanna each time x


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Poor Tilly, but lucky Harry We love Chatsworth and can't wait for Hector's car sickness to settle down so we can take him up there for the day. 

I love seeing pics of Harry - he has such a cheeky face:


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

WOW! That's breathtaking. This is when I wish I lived in Europe again.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

twinny41 said:


> Oh no poor Tilly missing out. I feel real disappointed for her. Your parents are absolute gems to drive down for her? Anyway, looks like Harry managed to have a fab time without her! Bet he missed her all the same?
> Those are lovely photos and yes, a very scenic part of the country. Have just got back from northumberland, by the way. It was lovely and we did visit Warkworth quite a few times as we were so close to it. I thought about you and your Nanna each time x


Hi Patsy...Im so glad you enjoyed your holiday, I could quite easily live around that area, the beaches are so gorgeous arent they! That is so kind of you to remember my nanna, she loved it around there. I still sometimes forget she has gone for a split second.


----------

